# December '15 MOTM Submission Thread



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey j ya know the winner of me Goofie Ball Trophy ...Yeah that guy ..


Eddy, Eddy .....Edddycruze ....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Spacedout


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I'll nominate Terryk2003. He organized the northern Ohio meet on 11/7/15 and managed it extremely well displaying good leadership, which gave me the [good] first impression of the people on the forum. He also gave me some great tips as well as different things to look into as far as mods are concerned, and seems to be active and kind on this here forum.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ill nominate Jukebox Juliet.

Why you may ask? Because.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

So I lost? Actually after I offered to donate my winnings to the needy for a great Holiday Gift I never saw another vote.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> So I lost? Actually after I offered to donate my winnings to the needy for a great Holiday Gift I never saw another vote.


It was a classy move Eddy. It is a rare honour to be nominated.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> It was a classy move Eddy. It is a rare honour to be nominated.


 No Sir, its my honor to be part of this Forum. I feel very fortunate that we have such a great bunch of CRUZE enthusiasts and perhaps someday I will be worthy of nomination again. Now that I am using the new Avast Safe Zone browser I seem to have no forum related performance issues and look forward to continued contributions in the New Year. I'm keeping the CRUZE at least through 2021 when the GMPP expires!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Ill nominate Jukebox Juliet.
> 
> Why you may ask? Because.


Because...she needs some of those fancy LEDs to better light up dat booty of hers.

And Amsoil, because she can appreciate things properly lubed.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

@weimerrj. His racy posts in the badlands make me smile.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Keep it friendly. EVERYONE has an equal chance to win.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Congratulations you did not win . No Some one Nominated Ya .....

We need Assistance with ​Nominations !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Keep it friendly. EVERYONE has an equal chance to win.


Not If Your Not Nominated ..
Nominate Some One Danny !


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> So I lost? Actually after I offered to donate my winnings to the needy for a great Holiday Gift I never saw another vote.


Making the rest of us materialistic cruzers look bad.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

brian v said:


> Not If Your Not Nominated ..
> Nominate Some One Danny !


Nominate me! I brought us Diesel owners the ScanGauge! I try to help out when I can.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

I nominate Robby, he has had some good information lately !!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nominate some one ya HaTE , Cannot Stand , Pick on ,
Even the Gal that just has the cutest smile ,but gets yer Ire up . Shoot Just Nominate Somebody that Never comes around after Ranting how the Cruzen is on the fritz again and he or she is perplexed by a Service writer and a tech ......Nominate ...................


I really do not believe you are going to win this Month Either !


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What about Starks8?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tomko said:


> What about Starks8?


Eddy Ain't Gonna Like This !


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Brian is now working on his nomination for the most moderator-deleted posts in a single thread. The title is currently held by MrDiesel.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I already have the record for the most deleted posts . So 2 records is good too ...

Nahh 1 record is enough ....j ' s thumb is wore out ..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Polls open! Good luck contestants.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/84-m...ting/149122-december-15-motm-vote-thread.html


----------

